# im doing the egg sharing program



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi im nikki post name birthbaby im doing the egg sharing just waiting to get my last tube clipped to stop me having an ecptopic again ive had 2 ivf cycles on with 
3rd im 25 had first ivf wen i was 22 good luck to .us all 
im the donnor

been ttc for 6yr married for 7yr


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Nikki,

Goodluck with your egg share

Carol


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

congrats on your bundles of  joy  thanku for the reply they always say 3rd time lucky hopefully


----------

